# dogs ate a jar of cocounut oil...



## CavePaws

Ya, my mom came home at 5 pm to a glass jar of coconut oil on the ground. No coconut oil left. It was about half full before it was eaten. The jar was broken, most of it was intact but there were still a few shards here and there. My worry is about tiny shards in the oil that the dog(s) might have licked up.

Preston is the offender who got the oil down. He has been on a tangent lately and apparently can even get what is on the back of the counter. I had left them antlers and kongs to chew...but no. He needs what's on the counter. 

So, aside from the fact that our counters are now completely barren (proactive attempt to stop counter surfing) I'm now scared of the risk of pancreatitis from the fat or gastrointestinal bleeding from possible glass ingestion.

He's acting pretty normal. Taking food, chewing on his antlers, hasn't vomited surprisingly. I'm sure his stomach CAN'T possibly feel good after ingesting that much oil. I can't tell if his gums are paler than usual. I don't check those often. :/ Capillary refill looks fine though. Preston is also really lazy so this will be a tough call about lethargy unless he is pretty lethargic. Which at the point where he is pretty lethargic I would rather him have already been seen by a vet by then.

So...I'll probably barely get any sleep tonight, expecting an explosion of diarrhea at some point during the night. Scared his gums are going to go pale from internal bleeding etc etc. Don't want to rush him in to the ER unless I see anything out of the usual. If he looks out of the usual at all tomorrow I'll probably take him in for a blood pannel. I'm scared about all that fat screwing him up. :/


----------



## DaneMama

When Akasha was like 3 months old she ate a WHOLE bottle of fish oil. She vomited a lot the first 12 hours and then was fine after that. Keep us posted!


----------



## Tobi

Gosh that's scary, I hope everything turns out okay, hopefully... you'll have a mess of diarrhea and that's about it. Good vibes coming your way! :thumb:


----------



## liquid

Eek, that's a lot of fat..
Normally I wouldnt wish this on anyone but I hope Preston gets diarrhea soon. Be prepared to clean up a mess and if not, be prepared to take him to a vet.
I'd stay up as long as I could and watch him.


----------



## creek817

If he did get any glass, it's probably really good that he had the coconut oil with it. My moms dog ate a lightbulb and the vet said to feed him as much bread and butter as he would eat, I guess the fats in the butter to move things through him. Not sure why the bread-maybe to catch pieces of glass? Haha. Anyway! He was perfectly fine, and has since eaten light bulbs again. Jerk. 

Anyway, I hope Preston is okay!!


----------



## xellil

It does seem the oil might protect the intestines from the glass, and if it's tiny glass it might be ok any way. Let us know - I know that's scary but hopefully will be ok.


----------



## Donna Little

I hope everything will be okay and passes through with no problem. Poor guy just couldn't resist helping himself to a treat.
Maybe Preston and Snorkels should meet each other. They can start their own Foodoholics Anonymous...:wink:
Please keep us posted. Dogs seem to be pretty resilient when it comes to eating things they shouldn't so I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Caty M

When Tess was a pup she ate a fifth of her body weight in butter.. seriously. She was pooping pure butter and threw some up, but was never lethargic other than the usual "ugh.. I just ate twenty percent of my body weight".. never unusally so. I kept an eye on her for a couple days just to be sure.

I'm sure a bigger dog like that will be fine.. just the usual throwing up/diarrhea.


----------



## CavePaws

Ya, lol, Snorkels and Preston would be quite the team. I could see it now, anything Preston couldn't get because he is too big and tall Snorkels could crawl in for...Anything Snorkels couldn't get because she is so small Preston could jump up to get at. They'd eat the house. 


But he is acting completely fine...other than some odd looking poops. He had a bone heavy meal yesterday morning, so his poops are partly formed, then towards the end they become runny and white. There were a few piles of just white sloppy poo as well around the formed one. I swear my dogs have stomachs of steel...Not even full blown diarrhea and no vomiting. He didn't even ask to go out last night. And this morning he is chasing squirrels as usual. :| 

These dogs just like to scare the heck out of me.


----------

